# Cornwall - Now?!



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

We've arrived in Plymouth en route to Cornwall for the next 2 weeks, one week near Looe and the second near Newquay... Anyone about ??? Anyone know anything good that's on?

David


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,
Hope you have a great time in Cornwall, we have just got back.
Looking through the What's on Guide, 

4th-10th Aug Ripcurl Boardmasters Surf, Skate & Music festival at Fistral Beach and Watergate Bay.

15th-17th Aug West of England Steam Rally at Tywarnhayle Farm, St. Agnes.

Newquay seems to be full of drunken stag and hen parties, ok if you like that sort of thing but it's not a family resort anymore.

There's a nice spot to park up for the day in the car park overlooking Harlyn Bay, you could combine that with a trip to Padstow where there is plenty of parking by the harbour or in the large car park on the main road going into Padstow.

Have fun, 
Sharon & Steve


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

We have been back a week now , try Fowey just spectacular


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are setting off on the 10th of August, just got to finalise our route.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We are going down to Cornwall following the Malven Show, 18th 27th August. We are going to stay iat a THS near Harlyn Bay and then move to commercial site Carlyon Bay. 

The Eden Project is near so we will be going there too, will keep our sticker on the windscreen,enjoy your stay. Very helpful comments about Newquay have very happy memories from years ago but will give it a miss.

Lesley


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We will be at Trethias Farm Caravan Park between Padstow and Mawgan Porth from 9th-31st August, unfortunatel will have to fly back 11th-13th August for a family funeral. But am about Sat 16th - 30th if anyone about. Our site is a basic one situated on a cliff (hope its not too windy) but only a 300m walk to the beach, down hill, but up hill on way back. Love the Padstow area but can be very busy in August.

You must try Rick Steins fish and chips at the takeway you can fill your arteries harden as you eat, but the best in all the world. The camel trail cycle route is great goes from bodmin to Padstow and is great for the whole family.

Pat


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Well, I'm about because I live here - just arrived back from North Wales. Hope you've brought your wellies! Which site near Newquay? Eden is good but maybe a bit crowded this month - what do you like doing?
Vita


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

carprus said:


> We have been back a week now , try Fowey just spectacular


But do not take your motorhome down through the town, approach from the Bodinnick Ferry end and you can park in the overspill car park there, width restriction is 6'6" THROUGH the town....do not do it, seriously, low overhands and tight narrow roads. Lived in Golant for 15 years and daughter just moved out from the main road in the town....so know it well

Just spoken to her and next Saturday 9th is Golant Carnival, now this is a VERY local little do, around the triangle, good pub - Fisherman's Inn and you could have a good time, parking will be your problem, if you stay at the little CL at the top on the main road, you could walk down in...but basically there is none down there... Used to have kids races in afternoon, afternoon tea, fancy dress, and the floral dance around the triangle and then a group in the evening.

Fowey Regatta is the following week.... could stay at same CL - it is level and buses do go past, so you would be able to get a bus down into Fowey, or walk

Carol


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*Cornwall*

Hi Cornwall lovers

We are staying just outside Padstow, www.padstowtouringpark.co.uk from Sat 16 to 23 August with family who are pitched in a tent. Apparently the site is within walking distance of Padstow.

We have cheated and hired a car so that we can get out and about as August is not the best month for a large m/home to travel around in. We are planning to revisit Constantine Bay which has good surf and allows dogs and Wadebridge which has some different shops. I would agree that Fowey is lovely and well worth a visit. The Camel trail also runs from Wadebridge to Padstow and is flat and not too long a ride for the novice cyclist.

If anyone is staying on the site, please call in. We have a greyhound called Ginger.

Debbie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are setting off towards cornwall tomorrow, we are heding via Tewksbury for a couple of nights in the forrest


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

*cornwall*

just had fortnight in cornwall stopped first night in car park at marazion £4 a night, opposite mount st michael it was in practical motorhome as a secret snail went for day touring lands end thought it a waste of time cashcow, lizard point fantastic as was mousehole spent further night in marazion on way back finished holiday with trip to eden project spent night on fishing lodge innis inns3/4 mile from site £15 a night but decent showers and level bike ride into eden and discount of £8 for having cycled in paid half fee ,also only 5 miles from hanging gardens if you want an horticultural weekend now there's an idea for a rally ,three fly fishing lakes on site [www.innis-fly-fishery.coi.uk ] and two gardens, 5 miles from coast, other wild camping sites top car park at lyme regis is £! aday 8-9 then 40p overnight 9-8 but the ladie in the cafe say's warden is a jobsworth if you overhang 10 mil your booked 3 full size bay's on the car park and a public toilet block


----------

